# 18 Gallon CAD Lights Saltwater Starfire Tank Journal



## manmadecorals

December 18 2013 

We all knew that I was eventually going to join. It was just a matter of time and opportunity. Also the fact that I've been brainwashed for the last few months by Jaysan and seeing Kooka's amazing SW display, played a major role into my conversion. So far I've taken my time with starting up my setup. I don't want to do the same mistake i did with my FW setup and rush everything only to find out... i did everything wrong and wasted ton of money on stuff i didn't need.

I picked up an 18 gallon CAD Light Aquarium from TWOLITREmedia, around august which included:

1 x CAD Light 18 Gallon Starfire Glass Nano Tank /w built in sump system and pump. 
1 x CAD Light Nano Bio Pellet Reactor
1x Reefkeeper Light System
1 x Reefkeeper Light Moon Module Controller and 6 LED pods 
1x 75 watt Heater

The tank was a bit of a mess so i cleaned it up as good as i could and the wiring for the LED pods were pretty messy as well, so i opened up the light fixtures that came with the aquarium and ran the wires through them. I also attached the LED pods evenly spread onto the fixture with double sided foam tape to give it a more aesthetically pleasing look yet keeping it safe from falling into the water. I'm also trying learn as much as i can from it's predecessor's journal. 

A few weeks later, I picked up the cabinet for that setup from Brian at CAD Light Aquariums Canada. Awesome service and prices! I had an amazing experience dealing directly with Brian 

Then about a month ago i finally went out and bought some Marco rocks from Sea U Marine.

Yesterday i finally found some time to start playing around with the rock arrangements. I've added some pictures of my progress below. Let me know what you think!  


I hope the rock arrangement won't mess with my water circulation...


----------



## altcharacter

Nice start! I can't wait to see it filled up and ready to go for the summer 
Just a suggestion...get it filled up and cycled by march or so!!


----------



## Jaysan

About time you got this setup 

Go buy salt during boxing week at either Canada Corals  Their matching Big Als prices on Reef Crystals. 
Thats the salt that I use.


----------



## george

Dave, was that a hint hint?


----------



## altcharacter

Yes. This would qualify to enter into the new contest


----------



## sig

to much egg crate IMO. It will block the natural flow of things in the sand, and create pockets of nasty stuff.... I wouldn't do it my self. At least try to cut just to fit shape of the rock

very nice tank and beautiful landsliding

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli

I like both of your rockscape options, 2nd one the most.

Something to consider though.... You want enough space between the rock and the glass to get a magnet scraper through without touching the rock. Add extra space for any corals you attach to that rock too!

This is one of those stages that can bite you in the butt down the road if you set it up wrong.

Also, Since you have dry rock, check out this video for some ideas.... I would flatten the bottom of your rocks with a saw and get rid of the need for the eggcrate. Not sure you need it since you tank sits on a flat table with no holes. If there was nothing under the glass to support it, then i would understand the need for eggcrate:


----------



## manmadecorals

Thank you for all the helpful tips, advice, comments, and suggestions! Please continue to give me more of them!!! Anything you can spot or think might help in the future!

It's actually making want to go home and work on it right away lol!


----------



## Kweli

I would nix the eggcrate.

Some of my lessons i learned:
Get thicker sand that wont blow around.... and rinse your sand first, or you will get a sandstorm everytime you touch it..



Im also doing some reading about some of the reef black salts... i like the look, but dont know enough to recommend it. I like the idea of the contrast


----------



## manmadecorals

Kweli said:


> Also, Since you have dry rock, check out this video for some ideas.... I would flatten the bottom of your rocks with a saw and get rid of the need for the eggcrate. Not sure you need it since you tank sits on a flat table with no holes. If there was nothing under the glass to support it, then i would understand the need for eggcrate:


Both pictures are the same rock scapes at different angles 

I'm not sure what you mean by sitting flat on the table since the tank is is supported by four legs which are attached to the bottom of the glass.


----------



## Kweli

The whole surface of bottom glass is sitting on table correct? If so, I dont see a need for eggcrate (especially if you saw the bottoms flat)

The biggest reason for eggcrate is to stop falling rocks from cracking your glass.... but this is greatly reduced IF:
-Bottom of tank is completely supported
-Live rock is put on the glass, then sand added (instead of liverock sitting ontop of the sand)
- Rocks are supported and epoxied so they will not fall


----------



## manmadecorals

I see what you mean now, but my tank actually has four legs attached to the bottom of the glass so it actually doesn't sit flat on the cabinet.


----------



## Kweli

Ahhh, that changes it a bit


----------



## manmadecorals

*January 13 2014*

So finally with the help of Jaysan, we finally filled the tank and set up the Reefkeeper Lite for my lights, heater, pump, and the Moon Light Control. It was a bit confusing at first but after i plugged the unit to my laptop, setting up the timer and naming the channels become very easy. Here are some pictures with the background light off and just the tank lights on and the other with just the lunar lights on. Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## kamal

That a really nice looking setup. Will you also go with an ATO to help stability?


----------



## manmadecorals

kamal said:


> That a really nice looking setup. Will you also go with an ATO to help stability?


Thanks Kamal! I was actually considering one, more specifically the Tunze Osmolator Nano 3152 Auto Top Off, but i'm in no rush to get it at the moment. I'd like to take my time setting this tank up right and avoid any kind of major disaster. At the same time, it'll give me the opportunity to keep an eye out for when it goes on sale


----------



## altcharacter

Not having an ato on a nano will produce a disaster. In fact, I would buy it before anything else including livestock. Your salinity is going to be out of whack within a few hours due to evaporation.

I love the rock work but if you are putting in coral you are limiting yourself with the area you can put anything. A good tip with rockscape is "if your rock is in the shade so will your coral be" 

Good luck!


----------



## 10G

Sweet, looks awesome, love the scape. Following.


----------



## Kooka

altcharacter said:


> Not having an ato on a nano will produce a disaster. In fact, I would buy it before anything else including livestock. Your salinity is going to be out of whack within a few hours due to evaporation.


True, but you can always top-off manually every day like many people do. I would recommend getting a glass cover for the tank to help reduce evaporation in the winter.


----------



## altcharacter

A glass cover won't allow for proper gas exchange which will mess with your pH.


----------



## Kooka

Only if its air-tight. All of my tanks have glass covers on them and no problems as of yet. I recall reading a thread on RC about this very issue and from what I remember there was no consensus so I won't bother arguing about it here.


----------



## manmadecorals

Hey Phil! My tank came with 2 lids which i am currently using 1 of the two. It covers about 80% of the top.


----------



## dimples76

Hey Manh-Tu, I hope the RO-DI unit that I sold you yesterday works out. Your tank set up looks awesome.


----------



## manmadecorals

Hey Kevin!

I haven't actually had the chance to use it yet, but i am sure it will come in very handy in the next few days. Thanks again for the amazing deal! I couldn't have asked for a better bargain for that product


----------



## Kooka

Looking forward to the build. Let me know when you are ready for some corals!


----------



## manmadecorals

So Jaysan brought up the point that my rock scape in the tank isn't optimal for corals and etc. Anyone else got any suggestions while keeping the same rock scape formation in mind? Any help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks!!


----------



## altcharacter

Slant your base rocks more so you have more surface area hitting light. Or build archways or something like that


----------



## manmadecorals

Slant the base rock? Do you mean the main rock in the back? That is a possible option. Thanks!


----------



## manmadecorals

Went to Canada Corals yesterday to get my water tested. 

Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 5

YAY~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaysan

Updates....


----------



## zoapaly

Nice set up tank , we want see more pictures


----------



## manmadecorals

*UPDATE:February 4th 2014*

I modified my rockscape a little so that i can have more light shine throughout my tank.

Now that my tank is fully cycled as of last Sunday, i now have in my tank:

2 x Clown fishes,
2 x Nassarius Snails
1 x Teal Birdsnest,
1 x Maroon Purple Eater
1 x Pulsing Xenia

I am currently planning on adding:
1 x Mandarin Gobi
1 x Blood Shrimp
1 x Strawberry Conch

I was thinking of getting a pair of Harlequin Shrimps but they seem to be very difficult to keep due to their diets... Anyone have any experience with these guys?

Here are some pictures as requested, the first 4 pictures is with the Loc Line added to the output, but i didn't like how big it was in the tank so i put back the regular outflow that came with the tank, which is shown in the last picture.

Any feedback is appreciated


----------



## Kooka

Take it easy with the stocking, you will run into algae problems soon! Slow and steady wins the race...

Beautiful tank, I need to stop by and check it out in person, of course with some frags in-hand


----------



## zoapaly

Pulsing Xenia the coral i feel pain


----------



## Jaysan

Kooka said:


> Take it easy with the stocking, you will run into algae problems soon! Slow and steady wins the race...
> 
> Beautiful tank, I need to stop by and check it out in person, of course with some frags in-hand


His stocking..will be from us. LOL


----------



## manmadecorals

Kooka said:


> Take it easy with the stocking, you will run into algae problems soon! Slow and steady wins the race...
> 
> Beautiful tank, I need to stop by and check it out in person, of course with some frags in-hand


Thanks Phil!! You are more than welcome to come over anytime. I'm sure i could learn ton of things from you which in turn will help my tank bloom as nicely as yours.



Jaysan said:


> His stocking..will be from us. LOL


Yea, Jay figured it would be easier to control my stocking than for me to do it myself... if it was me...i wouldn't be planning to get things... I'd just go and get them already. I have no patience lol!


----------



## Jiinx

How did I miss this journal. Your clowns look lovely. And great rock arrangement. 

Your lights look good too!


----------



## sig

Jiinx said:


> How did I miss this journal. Your clowns look lovely. And great rock arrangement.
> 
> Your lights look good too!


you missed many things with your addiction to planted tank 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## manmadecorals

Thanks for the super nice words Sarah!  and thanks to you for letting me know about the beautiful clowns... Wouldn't have known about it, if you didn't give me a heads up


----------



## Ben J

make sure you find a mandarin that is eating mysis, or you will have trouble keeping it in a small tank.


----------



## manmadecorals

Ben J said:


> make sure you find a mandarin that is eating mysis, or you will have trouble keeping it in a small tank.


Thanks for letting me know. I'll make sure to keep that in mind when i go buy it


----------



## manmadecorals

*UPDATE: February 9th 2014*

Dropped by Canada Corals last Thursday and bought a Blood shrimp and 2 Trochus snails. Then on Saturday morning my newly acquired shrimp molted. I figured it was a good sign, so yesterday I dropped by Canada Corals again to check my water parameters and see if I could add new stock . Can you tell I love going to this place? lol! I spent 40min in that store without even realizing it  It also doesn't help that they are literally 5 minutes away from my martial art school.

I was extremely nervous about adding more stock into my tank due to everyone's warning to take it slow but my excitement just keeps getting the better of me... and also my lack of patience  Originally I just went in to check my nitrate lvl but after a few minutes of talking with Dan, I guess he picked up on my nervousness and decided to perform a few additional tests to bring me reassurance. LOL Thanks Dan!

Here are the results of my water tests:

Ammonia 0
Nitrate 5PPM
Alkalinity 7.6 Dkh

After the good news that i can add another coral, 30 min of browsing, and Dan's help, I finally settled for one of the Green with Purple tip Torches. I chose the smallest one just in case it doesn't do to well, then it wouldn't be too much of a lost. Here are some pics as per every update.

The first picture, is of the Burgundy People Eater and Teal Birdsnest i got from Jay. I had just cleaned off all the algae that has grown on it which is why they are all closed up. I was trying to only take a picture of the corals but my clown fish always seem to want to get into the picture.

The third picture is the one i took from Canada Corals

I was still trying to figure out the best location for the Torch as you can see in pic 4 and 5. In the end, I did as per Dan's advice and put him at the top which is also where he seemed to be doing the best.

Let me know what you guys think! Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## altcharacter

Try putting the torch in a lower area where it won't get as much current and light. Also place it where you think no other coral will go since it will kill anything it gets close to.

Nice start!


----------



## manmadecorals

Thanks Dave!

I continue to move it until i find it's ideal spot


----------



## manmadecorals

*February 17 2014*

Results of my latest water test:
Nitrate: 5
Alkalinity: 8.6
Calcium: 450
Salinity: 1.026

Recent Livestock addition:
1. Royal Gramma 
2. Strawberry Conch

Finally went to Ripley's Aquarium this V-day weekend for a double date. My gf saw the Royal Gramma in the Clownfish tank and loved it. So to make her feel included in my hobby, I decided to go buy one for her the next day. Unfortunately, I didn't manage to get any pictures of it as it immediately went into hiding. I saw it swimming in the middle of my rock formation this morning, so i guess it's getting acquainted and comfortable with its new home 

I also noticed that my clam has moved off the rock it attached itself while in Jaysan's tank. Looks like it has detached its foot and left it on the rock. Spoke to Red and did some research online about it. Apparently, it's normal and they grow a new one. Was freaking out when i saw the white fleshy piece still on the rock in the morning. Thanks Red for the quick reply and bringing peace to my worries 

I've also relocated the torch as per Dave's instruction. It seems to be doing very well in its new location  

As per usual, an update post is nothing without pics 

I hope you guys aren't too tired of my weekly updates 

Any feedback is welcomed. Thank you!!


----------



## PACMAN

Updates are awesome!


----------



## Kooka

Looking good  I would remove the xenia from your main rock and isolate it. Xenia can and will take over anything it touches. In my tank it grows in between four bubbletip anemones without any harm to the xenia  I would place it on a small rock of its own and allow it to grow onto your glass.


----------



## manmadecorals

PACMAN said:


> Updates are awesome!


Perfect!! Then weekly updates shall continue!



Kooka said:


> Looking good  I would remove the xenia from your main rock and isolate it. Xenia can and will take over anything it touches. In my tank it grows in between four bubbletip anemones without any harm to the xenia  I would place it on a small rock of its own and allow it to grow onto your glass.


Thanks Phil and noted! So... should i put it in a corner of the tank on the sand bed or use a magnet and stick it on the glass?


----------



## liz

Tank is really coming along! Looking good!


----------



## matti2uude

It looks good! Where did you pick up the royal gramma?


----------



## darthvictor

Putting the xenia at the top is great, as it won't go down, it only want to go up near the light.  Love your rock layout


----------



## manmadecorals

liz said:


> Tank is really coming along! Looking good!


Thanks for the kind words, Liz! 



matti2uude said:


> It looks good! Where did you pick up the royal gramma?


Thanks Matt! I bought him at SUM for $23



darthvictor said:


> Putting the xenia at the top is great, as it won't go down, it only want to go up near the light.  Love your rock layout


Thanks Victor and noted! I'll keep an eye on on the Xenia to make sure it doesn't escape from the frag plug.


----------



## manmadecorals

*02/23/14*

Just another picture update of my new and old livestock. Came home one Friday evening and everyone seemed like they were doing amazingly well so i just had to snap some quick pics with my phone... Although my clam continues to relocate itself.


----------



## NovaRaven

Awesome progress so far. Just go slow and steady. If there's anything that I've learned with starting up nano tanks, it's that:

1. Slow and steady wins the race.
2. Plumb a sump! HOB stuff did NOT work for me at all.
3. Keep your hands out of the tank as much as possible.
4. Test your parameters regularly.
5. You have to build a religion around weekly water changes.
6. Skim like there's no tomorrow
7. Reef addiction is coming (if it hasn't already)
7. Test, test, test, test, test, test... test... TEST!

I'll be following this, and feel free to add pics to my nano thread!

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72545

Good luck!


----------



## manmadecorals

Thanks! 

So far I've had several amazing mentors like Jaysan, Kooka, and Taipan to prevent me from doing something i will regret 

I'll also be picking up a PLS-50 on Monday. hopefully I can make that fit in my tank somehow.

Also thank you to Canada Corals for Testing my water parameters weekly  I guess it's a give and take relationship, because whenever i am there...i always end up leaving with something lol! (it's really hard to leave empty handed from that place...)

I'm use to doing weekly water changes because of my freshwater tanks. I do a 4L water change every week in my 18gal...not sure if that is enough or not.

So far my main issue is lighting i believe. Not sure if i have enough lighting going with my CAD Light Setup. 

I've recently changed the lighting to have the Lunar Pods to go on at the same time as the main LED Fixtures to add a little more power and then to stay on for an extra few hours after the main lights turn off.


----------



## darthvictor

10% Water change is enough for a saltwater tank. 4L is like about 1 gallon, maybe you need a little bit more


----------



## NovaRaven

Agreed... 10% is what I aim to change every week. And my nano has been thriving as a result.

Actually, I'm now trying to push it to 15% every 2 weeks. My 15% WC is due tomorrow  We'll see how this goes.



darthvictor said:


> 10% Water change is enough for a saltwater tank. 4L is like about 1 gallon, maybe you need a little bit more


----------



## manmadecorals

darthvictor said:


> 10% Water change is enough for a saltwater tank. 4L is like about 1 gallon, maybe you need a little bit more


Noted. I will start doing an 8 liter water change weekly.


----------



## altcharacter

Smaller and more frequent WC have a better result in a saltwater tank. Since its a nano, a WC isn't hard to do so I would do two WC a week @ a gallon or less.


----------



## manmadecorals

*03/13/14*

Quick little update.

Still unsure of the arrangement of most of my corals so i put them on the rack i just got from Blackrock Reef Racks..,

Love the frag rack!!

Sorry for the bad quality pics. They were taken with my phone. Will take more pics on the weekend.


----------



## manmadecorals

*3/16/14*

Here are some better pictures that i took over the weekend with the lights on. 

Some of pictures are of the new corals i got from Jaysan, Kooka, Thoreffex, Flexin5, and Canada Corals. Thanks guys! They are extremely beautiful corals! Once i figure out the layout my tank i will be putting them on the rocks... Also deciding on wether to leave them on the frag plug or stick them straight on the rocks.

A few questions regarding that. How easy would it be to remove them from the frag plug, and what do i need to do to stick them on the rock? Is it permanent once they are on the rock?


----------



## Flexin5

anytime mang. corals all look nice and happy. 

for zoas they are hard to get off the frag plug and probably a good chance of them getting screwed up so i would just leave them on, maybe you can snap off the stem of the plug. for sps that's not encrusted on you can just snap it at the base off with a pair of cutters or something. then just some marine putty (i can give you some) and some super glue gel and your good to go. oh you can always pull them off of the rock too if they don't like the placement.


----------



## manmadecorals

Weird how i just noticed and read your msg... Regardless, Thanks Jay! I'll wait until i'm more knowledgeable and confident to move them on the rocks myself


----------



## manmadecorals

*03/23/14*

After having one of my CADlights LED Panel fail on me, i decided it was a good opportunity to upgrade my lighting while waiting for a new one to be sent out to me.

Again I would like to thank Brian from CADlights for an excellent customer service and speedy resolution to my problem 

So I went to pick up 2 new Par38 bulbs from Fragbox while they were still on sale. Best prices on some of the highest quality hardware in the market. I cannot express enough how much these Par38 bulbs are the best of the best. I've had the luxury of owning 3 different brands of Par38 bulbs (AK, Unknown, and Lightboxleds) and what a difference the lightbox Leds have on all the others! I'm not just talking about the LEDs themselves but the craftmanship. It's light, and feels very well put together.

I also picked up the double bulb light fixture and since i was already there... a purple torch with yellow tips and a Bird of Paradise Frag 

Here are some pictures i took with different bulbs on, and also some of my new livestock 

Any feedback is a appreciated!!

Thank you!!


----------



## Kooka

Excellent, now it's time to start mounting those corals  The dragonette looks awesome, really stands out.


----------



## manmadecorals

Thanks Phil! I now know where i want everything to be placed, the only issue i have is the lighting doesn't seem to be spread out enough (you can see the torch corner is a bit dark) and lack of confidence.


----------



## manmadecorals

Also i'm currently leaving the cheatos in a marina breeder box... any suggestion as to where to else i could put it? I was thinking in the back of the tank but i'm afraid it'll just sink to the bottom of the fuge...


----------



## manmadecorals

*4/05/14*

Since my last update, I've cleaned up my 18gal DT and moved all my frags over to my 16gal tank including the frag rack.

Picked up a nice Gold Torch with purple tips (although it doesn't look very yellow in this picture)and a purple torch with yellow tips. I'm not sure if i want to keep them though as I feel they are a bit too big for my tank... wish they were smaller like my green torch... It would've been perfect at that size.

I now have a better idea of the layout i want for this tank... once i have the time i will start removing them from the plugs and directly onto the rocks.

What do you guys think? Any help is appreciated,

Thank you!


----------



## conix67

manhtu said:


> Since my last update, I've cleaned up my 18gal DT and moved all my frags over to my 16gal tank including the frag rack.
> 
> Picked up a nice Gold Torch with purple tips (although it doesn't look very yellow in this picture)and a purple torch with yellow tips. I'm not sure if i want to keep them though as I feel they are a bit too big for my tank... wish they were smaller like my green torch... It would've been perfect at that size.
> 
> I now have a better idea of the layout i want for this tank... once i have the time i will start removing them from the plugs and directly onto the rocks.
> 
> What do you guys think? Any help is appreciated,
> 
> Thank you!


Are they both single head? If they have multiple heads, you can frag off extra heads you don't want to keep and sell the rest or move to the frag tank. Even if the green torch is small right now, it won't take long to start growing and multiply as long as the condition is right, which means you'll constantly have the same problem 

Perhaps you can open up some space for them to grow into..


----------



## manmadecorals

*Update 05/12/14*

Finally got to rearranging my 18 gal nano... Still learning how to use the epoxy and etc, but it's slowly coming along i believe.

1st Pic is the must have FTS

2nd Pic is my Torch island which was inspired to me by Flexin5 tank 

(I was trying to remove the gold torch from the rock it came with and accidently broke it in half vertically right down the middle. It was still being held by the tentancles at the head. After freaking out and panicking for a good few seconds, I crazy glued it back together. That was a few days ago and the torch opens up like nothing happened at all... Phew!)

3rd pic is my healthy clam I've had from the very beginning

4th pic is the must have clownfish picture that everyone takes

5th pic is my Harlequin feeding on a chocolate star... or whatever is still left of him.

and last picture pic is a side view of the tank


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW

manhtu said:


> (I was trying to remove the gold torch from the rock it came with and accidently broke it in half vertically right down the middle. It was still being held by the tentacles at the head. After freaking out and panicking for a good few seconds, I crazy glued it back together. That was a few days ago and the torch opens up like nothing happened at all... Phew!)


LOL ! those instant moments when your face goes 0_0


----------



## manmadecorals

CatfishSoupFTW said:


> LOL ! those instant moments when your face goes 0_0


LMAO!!!!

Followed by lots and lots of swearing


----------



## manmadecorals

*Update 05/18/14*

Finally had the opportunity to add all the sps i've been collecting into my DT.

I also rearranged my Euphyllia island as my purple torch tried to extend its tentacles over my Zoas and Anemone.

It is still a work in progress but i think it is coming along nicely 

Let me know what you guys think


----------



## Kooka

I like everything but I REALLY like that anemone you have...


----------



## manmadecorals

Kooka said:


> I like everything but I REALLY like that anemone you have...


Thanks Phil!

Ur the first on my list to get one when it decides to split.

That little bugger has been giving me a hard time when it comes to feeding. I've been feeding it frozen Silversides. He always quickly grabs it from me and then stuffs in his mouth... then spits it out. Did that the last 2 times... i have no idea what it may mean.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com

manhtu said:


> Thanks Phil!
> 
> Ur the first on my list to get one when it decides to split.
> 
> That little bugger has been giving me a hard time when it comes to feeding. I've been feeding it frozen Silversides. He always quickly grabs it from me and then stuffs in his mouth... then spits it out. Did that the last 2 times... i have no idea what it may mean.


It's probably just too big for him to digest. Try smaller chunks.

I am sure it goes without saying but also make sure its @ room temp. Giving him a frozen chunk will give him brain freeze. lol


----------



## manmadecorals

CanadaCorals.com said:


> It's probably just too big for him to digest. Try smaller chunks.
> 
> I am sure it goes without saying but also make sure its @ room temp. Giving him a frozen chunk will give him brain freeze. lol


Thanks Dan!

I will try smaller pieces from now on. I also normally thaw them out in a small jar with tank water for a minute or two... perhaps that's not enough time for the food to thaw out completely and be at room temperature?

I will try again tonight


----------



## CanadaCorals.com

manhtu said:


> Thanks Dan!
> 
> I will try smaller pieces from now on. I also normally thaw them out in a small jar with tank water for a minute or two... perhaps that's not enough time for the food to thaw out completely and be at room temperature?
> 
> I will try again tonight


Yeah, we usually wait 45min-1hr.


----------



## manmadecorals

*Update 06/04/14*

Added a 6 line wrasse to help keep my copepod population low and a beautiful looking purple sea slug. Unfortunately i had purchased it based on the sellers review without doing any real research and found that i cannot sustain the little guy in my nano... Unfortunately had to return him 

Added more SPS on the my SPS island and a new Indo Gold Torch which i picked up from Canada Corals. Had a little issue with that purchase but was quickly resolved by Canada Corals. You just gotta love that place!! Always putting the customer's satisfaction as a priority 

I'm having some issues fill up the other side of my rock work though... I don't want only have sps and torches with a few zoas and random corals.

Anyone have any suggestions as to what I might be able to add on the back right corner of my rock structure?

Any help is appreciated!  

Anyways here are the necessary tank update pics

*FTS (Front)*



*FTS (Left View)*



*Torch Island*



*Beautiful Purple Sea Slug (Nudibranch - Hypselodoris bullocki)*


----------



## nc208082

Beautiful pics. Where did you find that sea slug?

Sent from my SGH-I257M using Tapatalk


----------



## manmadecorals

nc208082 said:


> Beautiful pics. Where did you find that sea slug?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I257M using Tapatalk


Thanks! I got it from Kumar  He sells them at $15 each


----------



## nc208082

I love their colors but dont think I could keep up with their dietary needs.

Sent from my SGH-I257M using Tapatalk


----------



## Flexin5

that sea slug looks wicked! what does it eat?


----------



## Marz

Yeah agreed its beautiful.


----------



## manmadecorals

Flexin5 said:


> that sea slug looks wicked! what does it eat?


They eat sponges...


----------



## Kooka

Way cool sea slug man! I would have picked it up from you, I have tons of sponges in my 75g. Tank is looing sick as well, I still like the anemone best...


----------



## manmadecorals

*Update 7/16/2014*

I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!









Now just waiting on that damn mounting arm from Ecotech...


----------



## manmadecorals

*7/31/14*

Unfortunately, my building had a power outage that lasted over 24 hours... Killed most if not all my SPS, Aussie Gold Torch, Indo Kryptonite Torch, 6 Line Wrasse, Royal Gamma, and possibly my Anemone...

The most depressing and discouraging thing that happened to me in this hobby as of yet...


----------



## CanadaCorals.com

manhtu said:


> Unfortunately, my building had a power outage that lasted over 24 hours... Killed most if not all my SPS, Aussie Gold Torch, Indo Kryptonite Torch, 6 Line Wrasse, Royal Gamma, and possibly my Anemone...
> 
> The most depressing and discouraging thing that happened to me in this hobby as of yet...


Sorry to hear. 

You should have posted on the forums about your issue. People are here to help.

I had some fully charged battery backups and could have lent you a vortech.


----------



## manmadecorals

CanadaCorals.com said:


> Sorry to hear.
> 
> You should have posted on the forums about your issue. People are here to help.
> 
> I had some fully charged battery backups and could have lent you a vortech.


Thanks Dan! I'll keep that in mind in the future.

I did not anticipate to have waited that long for the power to come back. We were told it would have returned in the evening when it actually came back on at 2am in the morning...

Also are you in store? I'd like to shoot you a quick phone call, I am looking for a few things to replace my dead corals


----------



## CanadaCorals.com

No problem. 

I am shocked how many reefers out there spend thousands on corals with no consideration for backup. For me, its just a matter of time. I bought a generator and have yet to use it but I know one day it will save me.

The only good that can come from this is other members learning from your mistake and implement some type of backup plan. Even if its just a battery powered air pump for $20.00.


----------



## nc208082

+1 for the vortech and battery backup, battery powered air pumps are only good if your at home when the situation arises. The vortech option gives peace of mind for when these things happen and you arent at home. Mp10 plus the battety backup gives 72 hours which is hard to beat for a backup system when your living in an apartment or condo.

I'm so sorry for your losses. Its good to see you keep going and pull through this set back.


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW

well that is super doodoo. I dont own any back up equipment, but in that moment of, I would have ran to a home depot. In 24 hours they died off that quickly?! thats bananas. if it was just from no flow, would swirling the water every now and then help?


----------



## Marz

That truly stinks. I don't have much, in fact a lot came from you, but I have the eagle eye frag if you would like.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com

nc208082 said:


> +1 for the vortech and battery backup, battery powered air pumps are only good if your at home when the situation arises. The vortech option gives peace of mind for when these things happen and you arent at home. Mp10 plus the battety backup gives 72 hours which is hard to beat for a backup system when your living in an apartment or condo.
> 
> I'm so sorry for your losses. Its good to see you keep going and pull through this set back.


The battery backup air pumps we sell automatically turn on when the power goes out.


----------



## manmadecorals

CanadaCorals.com said:


> The battery backup air pumps we sell automatically turn on when the power goes out.


Gonna have to drop by and talk some more about this Vortech battery back up


----------



## manmadecorals

Marz said:


> That truly stinks. I don't have much, in fact a lot came from you, but I have the eagle eye frag if you would like.


Thanks Dimitri, my fragtank is doing fine it was my DT that took a big hit...


----------



## Bullet

Just saw your entry about your power outage 
Total panic! 
I am very sorry to hear - your corals were first class!! 
God forbid that this happens again but if it does, don't hesitate to contact me or the reef community to offer temporary homes until you are back up


----------



## manmadecorals

*Update: 8/17/14*

Just a little update. Here is a picture that i took a few weeks ago with my new Ecotech light and mount.


----------



## Marz

Wow, that looks awesome. Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## manmadecorals

Marz said:


> Wow, that looks awesome. Can't wait to see it in person.


Thanks! Let me know when you wish to drop by for a visit


----------



## manmadecorals

*09/16/14*

Here is an update of what it looks like today.


----------



## manmadecorals

So i went away for work for a few days and i was told my building had shut off our AC in preparation for the fall... The temperature while i was away was hitting around 25 degree Celsius and it got pretty hot in my place... without me there to take care of it, i lost all my livestock and a nice portion of my SPS collection.

Once I got home Monday evening, i removed all the dead fishes and corals, did a 30% water change, and cleaned up the tank and algae. Tuesday I went out and bought new corals to replace the dead ones. Yesterday everything looked fine and i did a 20% water change. This morning i checked up on them and noticed they were peeling off...  

This is a very frustrating and depressing situation... I think i'll just give my display tank a time out... i can't seem to understand what can be happening to it. Perhaps something died in it and is polluting my water? I'm going to take a water sample to Canada Corals and see if they can help me find an answer.

Funny thing... my Frag Tank which is basically just on the other side is doing completely fine... all my livestock and corals are doing great.


----------



## Flexin5

AH! crappy to hear dude!


----------



## Marz

That's horrible news!


----------



## Bullet

Terrible to hear about this 

A fear of mine is an overheated reef tank 
Heat kills more than cold 

If something is dead in there, you're skimmer would be pumping it out big time - check for ammonia levels which would be higher than normal if something has passed on 

You have to consider moving !


----------



## Jiinx

update time, MT


----------



## arturo

I just bought the same tank yesterday. I didn't realize a tank this size could look so beautiful. I look forward to reading through all the posts!


----------



## manmadecorals

Thanks Guys! I'll be posting up a new update soon.


----------



## arturo

Hey manhtu, did you get the tank up and running again?


----------



## manmadecorals

Update soon to come


----------



## manmadecorals

*Update: May 13 2015*

Finally had some time to take some pictures and upload them to show you guys my tank's latest progress since the crash of 2014 

*FTS:*


*SIDEVIEW:*


*CLOSEUPS:*
Zoa Garden:


Superman Rhodactis:


Tyree Bubble Gum Monster:


----------



## Marz

Very nice, pic 4 & 5 look very similar


----------



## manmadecorals

Marz said:


> Very nice, pic 4 & 5 look very similar


Fixed!

Thanks


----------



## arturo

Nice to see you're back up and running. Are there any fish in there yet?


----------



## manmadecorals

I had some that just recently jumped out.


----------



## Jiinx

Your corals look so vibrant and healthy! I love your new tank set up..those zoas are popping. How is everything going so far??

sarah


----------



## explor3r

Very nice I like the chalice seems is growing very good for you..


----------

